# Miranda Kerr - im Bikini / "Pin Up Stars" Fashion Show (7 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (4 Dez. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Muli (4 Dez. 2006)

Mal wieder Back to the Roots für Tobi! Also zurück zum Catwalk! Und das ist mal wieder fabulös!
Danke dir für diese super Bilder dieser schicken Frau!


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2015)

sehr knackig


----------

